# 2.5L TURBO Build-Your-Own-Kit Resource 2020



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

These links are current for 2020 going into 2021, feel free to add other links for parts and forum How-To's:

SPA T3 Exhaust Manifold; https://spaturbousa.com/products/spa-turbo-t3-manifold-for-vw-5-cyl-2-5l-20v-fsi-engines-tmw17
You will need extended manifold studs; OEM studs are too short for this manifold.

CXRacing GT3582 Dual Ceramic Ball Bearing Turbo / T3 .82 A/R; https://www.drifthq.com/products/cxracing-ceramic-dual-ball-bearing-gt3582-t3-0-82-a-r-turbo-charger-for-rb-1jz-2jz-trb-gt3582-82-t3-v-rr?variant=31423396184111
This is the cheaper option but a great time-tested turbo. There are MANY turbos to choose from depending on what you are using your car for and your budget. Other popular options are Precision T3 T04E (the OG), 5858, 5431E; Garrett 3076R, GT3582, GT3571R. Personal turbine preference: .63 A/R for Track, or .82 A/R for Daily Driver.

Bosch EV14 550cc Fuel Injectors; https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Genuine-Bosch-EV14-52lb-550cc-fuel-injector-with-EV1-adapter-clip-/312004038208
You can find other listings all over EBAY.

85mm ProMAF Housing; https://store.034motorsport.com/maf-housing-b5-audi-s4-rs4-2-7t-with-bosch-sensor-85mm-id.html 

TIAL 38mm F38 Wastegate; https://www.drifthq.com/products/tial-38mm-wastegate-2-bolt-flanged-aka-f38?variant=8814340112431

RKX VW Hybrid Diverter Valve; https://www.rkxtech.com/products/vw-audi-1-8t-2-7t-turbo-splitter-valve-bov-splitter-boost-bypass-mk4-b6-b5-gti?variant=25079767881

United Motorsports MK5 Turbo Tune; https://store.ngpracing.com/united-motorsport-mk5-05-5-08-rabbit-jetta-2-5l-performance-software.html
This tune can be used with the stock intake manifold or a short runner intake (SRI), see Integrated Engineering below.

034 Motorsports 07K Turbo Kit; https://store.034motorsport.com/07k-turbo-kit-stock-intake-manifold-ecu-upgrade-8-9-psi-mkv-volkswagen-jetta-rabbit-2-5l.html
This tune is for stock intake manifold only.

Integrated Engineering 2.5L Intake Manifold; https://performancebyie.com/collections/intake-manifolds/products/ie-intake-manifold-vw-25l
Not really necessary given the 2.5L stock intake can handle up to 20psi of boost or more, but this SRI flows 100x better than stock.

Vibrant Intercooler; https://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1526_1071_1199&osCsid=5e669b73152c3f18c466bd8ff235116c
Other options available: Mishimoto, Treadstone.

Integrated Engineering MK5/MK6 Automatic Transmission Tune (AQ250/09G);
https://performancebyie.com/collections/ecu-software-tunes/products/ie-automatic-tune-vw-25l-5cyl



Also needed:

~ High Pressure Fuel Pump; RS4 OEM pump will fit in the MK5 assembly but will need to be soldered.
~ Oil Fittings/Lines - M10x1.0, -4AN --> turbo; oil is distributed from the head behind cylinder 1 exhaust side, -10AN --> oil pan bung.
~ Water Line (if applicable) - Heater core exit hose --> turbo inlet and out again.
~ Check Valves before and after Purge Valve <-- Very Important
~ Turbo Hot/Cold Piping - Many options for piping, can be done several ways, there are kits online to accommodate any setup; 2.5 or 3in.
~ Cold Air Intake; aftermarket intakes for the 2.0 usually will fit this exhaust manifold/turbo set-up, depends on the turbo, or have it fabricated.
~ Downpipe w/High Flow Cat, or no Cat; V-band, 4 bolt, or 5 bolt depending on the turbo.
~ Wastegate Dump Tube to Downpipe; muffler shop can handle this, make sure to have correct wastegate outlet connector; V-band or 2 bolt.
~ 5 or 6 speed manuals will need an upgraded clutch to handle higher HP/TQ.



NOTE: Speaking from years of experience I cannot stress enough, it is imperative that you have a healthy engine, tranny, and suspension before spending time and money on boost, the added stress will exacerbate old or failing parts really quick. Replace, repair, or rebuild, either way the more time you spend preparing the more fun you'll have in the long run.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

What is your cost estimate, excluding labor?


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

Without IE's intake manifold ($800), and the extra UM SRI tune ($200), it is roughly $3500 depending on availability and/or fabrication of miscellaneous piping, fittings, hoses. 

With IE's intake manifold, and UM's SRI tune, it is roughly $4500 dependent on the same.

Obviously, if you choose a higher-end turbocharger the price can go a lot higher, these estimates are for a budget build using CXracing's GT3582.

Unless you have $3500 to $4500 on-hand, I would suggest collecting all of the hardware over time and purchase the software a few days before you want to start the install, that will give you 4-5 days to send the ECU for flashing and return while installing your kit. In the meantime of collecting parts for your kit, start collecting How-To's from YouTube, VWVortex, and online, etc.; so that you can learn to do the installation yourself and save a ton a money. Keep in mind that you will need proper tools, 2+ ton jack stands, and jack for self- installation. Collecting parts over time will allow you catch deals on parts and tools, like around Black Friday through Christmas when companies are making deals for their 4th Quarter end-of-year sales numbers. Utilize Ebay and Amazon for deals, just do your research to make sure they are reliable/quality parts. 

@JaxPlanet - Since you already have IE's MK5/MK6 Automatic Tune and PowerLink dongle, you can adjust the estimate by -$450, but you will need IE's 7100rpm shifting file for maximum results.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for the detailed reply!


----------



## Broumad (Jul 12, 2015)

Looking for better tuning though


----------



## adam0624 (Jul 13, 2020)

Even with the transmission tune, will an auto tranny (09G) really be able to withstand that extra torque? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broumad (Jul 12, 2015)

Here is my turbo 2.5 build.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

adam0624 said:


> Even with the transmission tune, will an auto tranny (09G) really be able to withstand that extra torque?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't boost it over 9-10psi/300 torque. The 09G isn't a bad transmission and it can handle the extra power. But, and it's a big but, if you are having any kind of pre-shifting problems, I would suggest getting that squared away before adding a turbo given it will exacerbate the issues.

The TCM tune will help with faster torquey shifts since they will be at a mid to higher RMP range and the TCM is not constantly adjusting shifts like at stock.

It is also suggested to invest in better axles, like Raxles.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

I like this updated resource page, good idea


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Do you have a dyno of what that gt3582 looks like on an 07k? That feels to me like a pretty big turbo to only make 400 wheel with. Is that recommendation just based on the fact that most people with the motor are going to run a manual body controller and you're trying to keep the rods inside the block by delaying boost onset? And you could run a smaller turbo to the same peak power output without venting the block with an ebc and having lower boost at peak torque?


----------



## Bthehill (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, I didn't see if you mentioned it, but what are the power numbers for this setup? Also, I was thinking of doing something similar, but without an intercooler and only hoping to make around 250whp, would that be a bad idea? Thanks.


----------



## jerrybutler (Mar 11, 2021)

It seems that the general consensus is the 2.5l internals will be good until around 300whp reliably. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

jerrybutler said:


> It seems that the general consensus is the 2.5l internals will be good until around 300whp reliably. Can anyone confirm this?


Iirc it uses the same rods as the 2.0t or 1.8t so it should be good for 5/4ths the torque of those engines. IE of they're good for 300ftlbs then this is good for 375 ftlbs. What you get for power out of the torque limit is going to be limited by what rpm your turbo setup can hold that torque to. IE a dinky T28 might only be safe for 220 hp, but an HX40 might get you to 500hp right at 7500 rpm if you run a massive waste gate to keep the midrange boost low enough to not turn the rods into pretzels.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

So it looks like there is only ONE turbo manifold available for our cars at this point?

Any off the shelf tunes for the mk6 2.5l platform?


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> So it looks like there is only ONE turbo manifold available for our cars at this point?


Two manifolds, SPA and JDL. The JDL tubular manifold can be made top mounted or bottom mounted. The cast SPA manifold is a bottom mount.


----------



## Society.9 (May 16, 2021)

Not really adding to the discussion here, but this thread is awesome. I ****ing love my Rabbit and have been modding it myself little by little since I've owned it. I've learned how to work on cars through my experiences with it. Turbo charging it has been a low-key dream of mine/end goal once I have everything else I want done to it. I want to get another car first though because at that point, probably wouldn't be a great daily driver ;p

I know people say it isn't worth modding the 2.5L when you can just get something with a 2.0T/or other turbocharged VW. However, this to me sounds so much more fun and involved. I just hope all of these resources are available if/when I get around to it. It's an aging platform and it doesn't seem like the most popular one either.


----------



## 2007Rabbit 2.5L 5cylinder (Jun 6, 2021)

2.5T\/DUB said:


> These links are current for 2020 going into 2021, feel free to add other links for parts and forum How-To's:
> 
> SPA T3 Exhaust Manifold; VW 5 cyl 2.5L 20v FSI T3 High Performance Turbo Exhaust Manifold
> You will need extended manifold studs; OEM studs are too short for this manifold.
> ...


Can you throw me a message , id like to talk to you bud , i tryed but seem to not work


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> So it looks like there is only ONE turbo manifold available for our cars at this point?
> 
> Any off the shelf tunes for the mk6 2.5l platform?


United Motorsports.

Not really off the shelf but they have tunes available for MAP engines.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

jerrybutler said:


> It seems that the general consensus is the 2.5l internals will be good until around 300whp reliably. Can anyone confirm this?


BoostBrothers Garage has a video on Youtube dynoing an unopened 07k and i believe they got to over 400hp at the wheels at 16psi. I've heard as much as 20psi is safe but as previously mentioned the turbo size plays a role in how much the engine can handle. 

I'm running an SPA manifold + GTX3076. Everything is done except the tune. Can't wait.


----------



## 07k golf (Jul 30, 2021)

How much power can the stock crankshaft can hold I’ve been thinking about turbocharging my 2010 golf it has a stage 2 Integrated engineering kit on it already ive been looking at upgrade rods and pistons but I know the other weak point is the crankshaft and I was wondering if the tfsi crank is the same and if I could pull it off if the stock crank is weak I’m trying to get around 400hp at the wheels reliably


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

07k golf said:


> How much power can the stock crankshaft can hold I’ve been thinking about turbocharging my 2010 golf it has a stage 2 Integrated engineering kit on it already ive been looking at upgrade rods and pistons but I know the other weak point is the crankshaft and I was wondering if the tfsi crank is the same and if I could pull it off if the stock crank is weak I’m trying to get around 400hp at the wheels reliably


From what I have read the TFSI crank needs machining to fit the VW iron block. Additionally, some say the clutch and flywheel would be different due to the bolt pattern of the flywheel being different too. Of the builds I've found not many are touching the cranks from TFSI motors.

I've seen some chatter about the 150hp cranks being forged vs 170hp ones but I haven't seen any sources specifically.

As far as I can tell it's rods that are the limit but from people I've talked to as well, turbo sizing has a role in bottom end longevity and how the boost comes on and at what RPM. Sorry I don't have links to contribute to my claims.

400whp might be tough without doing some internal work. Only one way to find out! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

07k golf said:


> How much power can the stock crankshaft can hold I’ve been thinking about turbocharging my 2010 golf it has a stage 2 Integrated engineering kit on it already ive been looking at upgrade rods and pistons but I know the other weak point is the crankshaft and I was wondering if the tfsi crank is the same and if I could pull it off if the stock crank is weak I’m trying to get around 400hp at the wheels reliably


weak point is the rods. turbo'd you will max out around ~325-350 ft/lb torque. Yes, it could be more, or less. Thats with abou ~350-400whp. 

if you're looking for around 400whp then you don't really need to open the engine. 

my plan: use and abuse the stock engine and buy a spare to build on the side. the 07ks in my local market are about $100-250 CDN, practically free. My plan is to do rods/pistons and maybe head studs and be done  should be good for like 500hp+ after that though I'd suspect my trans or axles will be the weak spot haha


----------



## 07k golf (Jul 30, 2021)

Alright thanks y’all I’m gonna get a engine and build it up I can get one for 300-500 dollars and I’ll get the Integrated engineering Rods and pistons and apr head studs I’ll keep updates on the build


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

The TFSI cranks are stronger because of the block, not the crank. The only limit with an early forged crank is the 6 bolt flywheel connection loosening up.


----------



## Broumad (Jul 12, 2015)

07k golf said:


> How much power can the stock crankshaft can hold I’ve been thinking about turbocharging my 2010 golf it has a stage 2 Integrated engineering kit on it already ive been looking at upgrade rods and pistons but I know the other weak point is the crankshaft and I was wondering if the tfsi crank is the same and if I could pull it off if the stock crank is weak I’m trying to get around 400hp at the wheels reliably


Early 2.5 07k cranks are forged.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Folks,

Turbo project is done. Got the UM tune done this past week. All I can say is that at 10psi is screams.

Holds great AFR's and no hiccups. The initial flash had it fire up and smooth out within seconds which was surprising. 

Fred doesn't recommend running beyond 10psi but we had to drop down a spring size or two to achieve it but the car pulls really hard.

The clutch doesn't like 3rd gear right now.

As for incidentals, there's a lot of little things I certainly learned along the way, and if I knew probably would have saved me some more money.

Happy to answer questions but my all in cost with truck and trailer rental was just over $5,000 cad. Clutch and supporting power mods extra.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice I bet it rips. It wouldn't surprise me if 10psi from a reasonably sized turbo got you close to 300hp on this engine. When you do the clutch and flywheel and forget to throw in a friction washer between the flywheel and crank, I hear the 6 bolt vw pattern flywheels start to have issues with the crank connection not too far over 300 hp.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you! It does rip! 

Question: I don't see anything like you described included in any kits available. Stupid me doesn't know why I'd need that besides perhaps limiting the flywheel bolts from backing out? Do you not loctite them?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

One of these bad boys. Integrated Engineering/EKagrip 6 Bolt Flywheel Friction Disk - EK-FDV1 - 16980

With only 6 bolts and no dowels you end up not having enough clamping force to keep the flywheel from shifting around on higher hp cars. But based on that listing I think I dropped a whole 100hp off of when it starts to be an issue.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Jesus, that's brilliant! For $60 it's worth it even if it isn't a concern. Clutches aren't an easy change on a good day. 

Thanks for the heads up.

My supporting mods list is quickly growing.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked08Wabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

2.5T\/DUB said:


> Without IE's intake manifold ($800), and the extra UM SRI tune ($200), it is roughly $3500 depending on availability and/or fabrication of miscellaneous piping, fittings, hoses.
> 
> With IE's intake manifold, and UM's SRI tune, it is roughly $4500 dependent on the same.
> 
> ...


So you didn't add any forged internals? Which (from my understanding by what others have done) means you'll only be able to run a MAX of 12psi without causing catastrophic engine failure. Ive done a bit of pricing myself because my goal is 550whp, forged internals alone for the build I have in mind, which doesn't include camshafts or crankshaft, 4800 to 5200, the turbo I want to use is a Borge Warner gt3582r twin scroll turbo and a cts twin turbo intercooler so I can run just a bit colder for more boost, all in all the entire set up is around 10,000 but I would be able to crank the boost up to 30+ psi.... granted I dont blow a hole in the block first lololol.... if that happens I'll try to find the aluminum 5 cylinder block from a TTRS and build from there........ive done all my own work on my vw and what I don't know or haven't done, I research, just like the most of you, how else are you supposed to learn right? Pretty much the reason why YouTube came about was for informational videos.....


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wicked08Wabbit said:


> So you didn't add any forged internals? Which (from my understanding by what others have done) means you'll only be able to run a MAX of 12psi without causing catastrophic engine failure. Ive done a bit of pricing myself because my goal is 550whp, forged internals alone for the build I have in mind, which doesn't include camshafts or crankshaft, 4800 to 5200, the turbo I want to use is a Borge Warner gt3582r twin scroll turbo and a cts twin turbo intercooler so I can run just a bit colder for more boost, all in all the entire set up is around 10,000 but I would be able to crank the boost up to 30+ psi.... granted I dont blow a hole in the block first lololol.... if that happens I'll try to find the aluminum 5 cylinder block from a TTRS and build from there........ive done all my own work on my vw and what I don't know or haven't done, I research, just like the most of you, how else are you supposed to learn right? Pretty much the reason why YouTube came about was for informational videos.....


It's not a 'max of 12psi' of boost. The limiting factor is _torque _which the stock bottom end can hold about ~320-350lb/ft of tq. Boost on one setup could be completely different than another. It also depends on how the tune is setup, does it bring boost in gradually or ****in max out the boost right away like a sledgehammer to the rods lol.

Yes, forged internals are the way to go for anything more than that. 

Take whatever budget you have and double it. Don't forget about all the tiny pieces that add up. Hoses, clamps, connectors. Going AN lines? Even more expensive. Also I recommend going standalone if you have those power goals in mind. The stock ECU is ****ty for turboing these engines. 

I have a 2.5T swapped mk2 and I've spent about ~$15,000 USD so far.


----------



## Cnatale428 (Sep 27, 2021)

Does everything bolt up the same on a mk6? And does the 034 Motorsport tune work with a mk6?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Cnatale428 said:


> Does everything bolt up the same on a mk6? And does the 034 Motorsport tune work with a mk6?


Yes and no.

Bolt up, yes. You likely have a CBTA engine which doesn't have the same auxiliary items (mine doesn't have secondary air injection etc) but everything should bolt up fine.

Tune, your only off the shelf option is UM and it's $1000usd for the tune. 034's tune is for a maf engine, your mk6 is MAP.

It's more expensive to tune.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnatale428 (Sep 27, 2021)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Bolt up, yes. You likely have a CBTA engine which doesn't have the same auxiliary items (mine doesn't have secondary air injection etc) but everything should bolt up fine.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you! I just checked it out. I filtered for a Mk6 2.5 on their website. Does their pro-maf and software replace and account for the map in my car?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

No, but it's that basically tune. You'll need to go to one of their dealers to have your car flashed. You need a mk6 Golf R map sensor and Bosch 550cc injectors and injector adapters from USRT. There is very little info on what adapters you need from all the research I did.

Aside from the turbo hardware and all needed you'll need new plugs and gap them 0.028 from the OEM gap.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody H (12 mo ago)

volcom06 said:


> It's not a 'max of 12psi' of boost. The limiting factor is _torque _which the stock bottom end can hold about ~320-350lb/ft of tq. Boost on one setup could be completely different than another. It also depends on how the tune is setup, does it bring boost in gradually or ****in max out the boost right away like a sledgehammer to the rods lol.
> 
> Yes, forged internals are the way to go for anything more than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cody H (12 mo ago)

What did you use for a turbo manifold??


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an SPA turbo manifold.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody H (12 mo ago)

Is there anything else I have the engine in a mk2 gti


----------



## Jdub337 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cody H said:


> Is there anything else I have the engine in a mk2 gti











Engine Swap Kit – VW MK2 2.5L 07K


The first Bolt In 2.5L 07K Engine Swap Kit for the VW MK2 (LHD & RHD), built with our customers in mind! Features Bolt In – No cutting required! Works with MK2 and MK3 k-frame MK2 and MK3 widetrack compatible. Factory AC Compressor Fits No oil filter relocation kit needed! Fits with factory oil...




www.fablessmanufacturing.com


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cody H said:


> What did you use for a turbo manifold??


JDL


__
http://instagr.am/p/CP4gfAunbdy/


----------



## Cody H (12 mo ago)

Cnatale428 said:


> JDL
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CP4gfAunbdy/


How long did it take you to get a hold of someone there to build that for you like they Donely I can’t even get them to reply to my emails how much would that cost


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cody H said:


> How long did it take you to get a hold of someone there to build that for you like they Donely I can’t even get them to reply to my emails how much would that cost


Took a day or so to get a response. The cost I'm unsure about, I think it was around $1200 USD. They also batch them together, so they typically wait until they get 3-4 orders and then make them.


----------



## 2.5t build (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know how much power the KFP 5 speed transmission holds i know they are hard to find


----------



## Leafy0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like the link to the injectors are dead. What size ev14s does this engine use? Compact standard or long? Extended tip or not. Mini timer or jet tronic connector?


----------



## Shaun Porten (10 mo ago)

Can this be done on a 2.5 with Map


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes. 

Your time options are limited to United Motorsports, a custom tune or standalone. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

My setup is maf-less, and using the built in MAP on my emublack.


----------



## MrDT (8 mo ago)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> BoostBrothers Garage has a video on Youtube dynoing an unopened 07k and i believe they got to over 400hp at the wheels at 16psi. I've heard as much as 20psi is safe but as previously mentioned the turbo size plays a role in how much the engine can handle.
> 
> I'm running an SPA manifold + GTX3076. Everything is done except the tune. Can't wait.


Any update on your build ?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

MrDT said:


> Any update on your build ?


It lives!

It's a UM tune. The car runs well but I didn't know what I was getting as they're short on info. So far all I have is a tune, no extra features. No left foot braking, launch control, two step, and the tune killed my cruise control.

It is snappy and quick, it just spins 1st to 3rd on dry pavement. Both wheels.

My first weekend after the tune I burned an entire tank in just under 200km. 

I plan on switching to the EmuBlack ecu for more control and safety measures.

The car has now been wrapped, too.



















































Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDT (8 mo ago)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> It lives!
> 
> It's a UM tune. The car runs well but I didn't know what I was getting as they're short on info. So far all I have is a tune, no extra features. No left foot braking, launch control, two step, and the tune killed my cruise control.
> 
> ...


Ohhh hell yeah, do you have any video of some little pull?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

MrDT said:


> Ohhh hell yeah, do you have any video of some little pull?


Nothing I can post here.

I should put some on YouTube.

I hope to take it to the strip in a couple weeks. High level hopes would be to get into the 11's but that may be a stretch. 

All in, I spent 5k cad.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnatale428 (Sep 27, 2021)

Holy! Super exciting as I’m planning on following in your footsteps. Was just thinking it might be beneficial for me to pick up a lower mileage engine to boost and I realized that I can pick up a mk5 engine with a MAF instead of MAP sensor for pretty cheap. I can’t imagine I would have any issue swapping this into a mk6 Jsw if I use a UM tuned mk5 ecu but can anyone clarify this?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Cnatale428 said:


> Holy! Super exciting as I’m planning on following in your footsteps. Was just thinking it might be beneficial for me to pick up a lower mileage engine to boost and I realized that I can pick up a mk5 engine with a MAF instead of MAP sensor for pretty cheap. I can’t imagine I would have any issue swapping this into a mk6 Jsw if I use a UM tuned mk5 ecu but can anyone clarify this?


You may have more issues trying to go to an older engine than it's worth. 

The harness may be different, ecu will need to be unlocked, may not communicate with all your modules. 

Between UM and standalone, there's a company that makes a Plug and Play ecu harness for the EmuBlack which makes it 10x better than swapping to an older restricted OEM ecu.

The EmuBlack can do so much, it's worth the extra expense. CoMotorsports in Nova Scotia can do a remote logging tune for the motor, too. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnatale428 (Sep 27, 2021)

Okay thanks dude. Do you know how much more it would be to run emublack? Including having it tuned/ set up vs having the existing ecu flashed?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Cnatale428 said:


> Okay thanks dude. Do you know how much more it would be to run emublack? Including having it tuned/ set up vs having the existing ecu flashed?


I paid 1500cad for the tune, plus a rental truck and trailer so let's say 2k cad.

Emu black ecu adapter I found was around 1500 and I think that's just the adapter (I could be wrong) I think you're looking at around 2900cad but I am waiting for CoMotorsports to come out with their options. 

On their site they have the same setup for a 1.8t including adapter and tune and it was over 2.5k.

P&P Adapter: 









ECUMaster EMU Black for ME7 07K


me7, 07k, 5cyl, boost, anti-lag , plug and play, plug-n-play, volkswagen




paddockperformance.com





CoMotorsports EmuBlack 1.8t for reference (I'd imagine pricing would be similar)









ECUMASTER EMU BLACK PNP 1.8T AWP/AWW


ECUMASTER EMU BLACK PNP 1.8T AWP/AWW We have made this very easy for the MK4 crowd and have a true plug n play option for AWP/AWW engines. -Boost Solenoid option (recommended) - Not required if you plan to use the stock N75. -Auxiliary Connector - Sel




comotorsports.ca





They offer a few tune options such as remote dyno tune, road logging tune or startup file for someone else to tune.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDT (8 mo ago)

Stock intake manifold ?
Do you have stock internal ?
How much boost are you pushing ?
How is the torque steer ?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

MrDT said:


> Stock intake manifold ?
> Do you have stock internal ?
> How much boost are you pushing ?
> How is the torque steer ?


Stock intake 
Stock internals (I've seen north of 400whp with no issue)
I'm sitting at around 10-13
It spins both wheels but it's noticable. My 88 mx6 gt turbo had worse torque steer though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't get the paddock adapter. It'll be a disaster. Get i5 Garage to build you a harness. He specializes in 07k + Emublack harnesses.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

volcom06 said:


> Don't get the paddock adapter. It'll be a disaster. Get i5 Garage to build you a harness. He specializes in 07k + Emublack harnesses.


Can you link me one? Good thing because I almost paid up.

What's wrong with paddock?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDT (8 mo ago)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Nothing I can post here.
> 
> I should put some on YouTube.
> 
> ...


If you post a video on youtube send use the link please i would love to hear that thing scream 🤪


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Can you link me one? Good thing because I almost paid up.
> 
> What's wrong with paddock?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


There isn't another one. What's wrong? Do some research and ask around lol, myself including others have had nothing but issues. Pinned wrong, incorrect adapters etc plus he doesn't know how to tune the car on emublack. He spent 15+ hours with me trying to get the car started. Went with a different tuner, who laughed, told me how to time the engine correctly, gave me a base tune and the car started immediately. Avoid paddock.


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

MrDT said:


> If you post a video on youtube send use the link please i would love to hear that thing scream 🤪


Better late than never - I wanted to wait to get the MediaMod for my GoPro. Here's my "finished" project. More here than just a turbo kit, did a full GLI leather swap. I have the interior black bits still to go but i need to do the headliner first.

As requested!

1st to 3rd pull
Cold start
Quick overview

I'm running 15lbs now. It's not perfect, but it was built in my garage with the help of some smart people.

Cheers!


----------



## MrDT (8 mo ago)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> Better late than never - I wanted to wait to get the MediaMod for my GoPro. Here's my "finished" project. More here than just a turbo kit, did a full GLI leather swap. I have the interior black bits still to go but i need to do the headliner first.
> 
> As requested!
> 
> ...


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

Its a stage 3 single mass clutch from clutch Maxx. I did my best to follow the break in procedure but couldn't help but hammer it. The intercooler core is from eBay, 550mm x 140mm x 64mm. 

There's a measurable temperature drop across the core.

It's a UM tune for the cbta engine.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SANITY_66 (4 mo ago)

CreatorAmongFriends said:


> I have an SPA turbo manifold. Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


 where are the pictures and videos?!


----------



## JunkyardCat (2 mo ago)

Broumad said:


> Here is my turbo 2.5 build.


----------



## BuddhistRevenge (2 mo ago)

2.5T\/DUB said:


> These links are current for 2020 going into 2021, feel free to add other links for parts and forum How-To's:
> 
> SPA T3 Exhaust Manifold; VW 5 cyl 2.5L 20v FSI T3 High Performance Turbo Exhaust Manifold
> You will need extended manifold studs; OEM studs are too short for this manifold.
> ...


What size housing would fit the stock manifold ?


----------



## CreatorAmongFriends (Feb 15, 2008)

SANITY_66 said:


> where are the pictures and videos?!


My Tapatalk didn't notify me there were posts here!

Links below!

Walk around





Cold Start





Quick Pull

















































Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

